# Help me with a survey to discover what makes us happt



## BikePike (Apr 4, 2013)

This will only take 3 minutes of your time (really)

I am carrying out a study on what makes us happy, including the similarities and differences between the UK and Australia and I will also see who in general is happier.

I hope this will be an interesting study for everyone, and I would like people to be able to use it to improve your own quality of life.

I will post my findings here, and if you send your email in the survey it shall be sent to you.

I would appreciate it if you would fill it out, it's only a few boxes on a single page, and it would also be good if you could get friends and family to take part also.

This study is only for people living in either Australia or the UK I'm afraid.

I will be happy to answer any questions.

Quality of Life Survey


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

I took it for you


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

i have done it also


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Me2

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------

